# Youtube crashing Safari.



## protom lad (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, first post. 

Whenever I try to go to youtube's main page or a spacific video page my browser(safari) suddenly crashes! 
It trys to load the page and then bam! 

I haven't done anything to my browser recently, and other browsers on my computer dont have this problem! 
The wierd thing is, I have an artist's youtube profile bookmarked and I can still load it! I can even watch embedded youtubes! 

What do I do?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i'd reset safari and see if that helps. there could be a corrupt cookie for youtube.


----------

